# Rain?



## billy336 (Sep 28, 2005)

Can anyone in Nashville or near there tell me a long, slow story about all the rain up there? Is it falling or is the radar lying to me. Planting plots this weekend and need a little juice. Thanks. Billy.


----------



## lmbhanger (Sep 28, 2005)

It rained good in knoxville on Monday, and I believe nashville got a 1/2 inch or so. Rain is on the way tonight and tommorrow.


----------



## creekrunner (Sep 28, 2005)

no offense, but I think he means berrien county , ga., the other nashville. 
here in north coffee county, we have had no measurable rain in september, the southern part of the county has, so maybe berrien has. the radar shows some east of us right now moving west so hopefully we'll get some


----------



## billy336 (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks, leaving Stuart FL right now. overnite in gainesville and hit the holy land of Berrrien Co. in the AM. Seed hittin' the dirt tomorrow. Help me pray for rain. Billy.


----------

